# Gear for Purchase/Loan or rental?



## Wolffman (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello Sisters;

My girlfriend is preparing to embark with me for a twelve day trip in the wilds of Idaho and has spent nearly all of her assets on the trip cost. 
the dates are may 18th - june 12th.

She needs an outer layer (splash dry or semi) a jacket and a helmet; all size med. 

If you have any solutions please hit me back. I am willing to trade lessons for any level but advanced play. I am a capable safe and patient teacher and live in Idaho springs CO for the summer.

much respect,

~mark


----------

